# Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer :)



## Trillian (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Hiermit will ich nun endlich mal den neuen Miniteich offiziell vorstellen  Es ist ein Fertigbecken mit 150l Inhalt in L-Form. Da wir aufgrund einer Tiefgarage nicht weit runter können haben wir nur einen Teil in der Erde versenkt, den Rest haben wir mit eine simplen Trockenmauer umbaut und mit Erde aufgeschüttet. Da ich unbedingt etwas plätscherndes haben wollte gibt es noch einen Mini-Bauchlauf der von einer Solarpumpe betrieben wird - das Ergebnis langen hin-und her Überlegens was wir wohl am besten machen, bzw. was bei diesen Miniaturdimensionen machbar ist (eine Spritzfigur fand mein Mann zu kitschig ) 

Vorgestern hab ich die ersten Pflanzen eingesetzt, es sind: eine weiße Seerose (leider keine __ Zwergseerose, aber ich konnte bei dem günstigen Angebot einfach nicht widerstehen.... mal schaun wie sie sich entwickelt.), __ Hechtkraut, __ Blutweiderich und __ Blumenbinse. Dazu soll noch __ Hornkraut kommen (hat jemand günstig etwas abzugeben oder gegen Porto zu verschenken?  )
Ausserdem habe ich noch eine jap. Wasserschwertlilie, die hat ihre eigene Sumpfschale am Rand bekommen. Das __ Lippenmäulchen wächst auch draußen, hab gelesen dass die nicht unbedingt im Sumpf stehen müssen. 

Etwas unglücklich sind wir darüber dass das Wasser 3 Tage nach dem Befüllen immer noch so unverändert trüb und dreckig  ist..... vom Aquarium kennen wir es dass es eigentlich innerhalb von ein paar Stunden wieder klar wird!
Vielleicht sollten wir es nochmal wechseln?
Und das ist er in der momentanen Version (runderherum wird noch bepflanzt bzw. kommt Zierkies hin)


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Hallo.

Das Foto wurde aber vor dem Einsetzen der Pflanzen aufgenommen, oder? 
Wenn es mein Teichlein wäre, würde ich mind. alle 30 cm eine Pflanze setzen. So hast Du noch dieses Jahr was vom Teichlein und musst nicht 2 Jahre warten, bis man da ein bissle was sieht. 

Was habt Ihr denn als Bodengrund drinnen, dass das Wasser so trüb ist? 

Übrigens, Pflanzenangebote findest Du gerade zahlreich im Flohmarkt hier im Forum. Einfach mal den Biete-Bereich durchforsten.


----------



## Trillian (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

*lach* nein, die Pflanzen sind schon drin. Wobei die einzige die man  zum Zeitpunkt der Fotos sieht der __ Blutweiderich ist, alles andere ist (noch) unter Wasser. Sie waren halt auch sehr klein als ich sie gekauft hab. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch nirgendwo größere gesehen, ich bin mal davon ausgegangen dass sie sowieso sehr schnell wachsen...?! 
Die Wasserschwertlilie sieht man auch, die hab ich ja in eine eigene Sumpfschale gesetzt. 
Bodengrund haben wir gar keinen drin, nur das Lehn-Sand-Gemisch was in den Töpfen drin ist.
Im Tiefwasserbereich ist nur die Seerose, es heisst ja immer die breiten sich sowieso sehr aus...? Und der Flachwasser- und Sumpfbereich sind ja nur gerade mal 30 cm lang  

Gerade hab ich nochmal neue Bilder gemacht. Das Wasser ist jetzt etwas klarer - nur leider haben wir festgestellt dass es sehr schnell weniger wird..... wir vermuten dass es an der Pumpe bzw. dem Bauchlauf liegt, da muss irgendwo eine undichte Stelle sein  D.h. am Wochenende werden wir alles nochmal auseinanderbauen müssen und nachschaun 
Denn das es nur Verdunstung ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, so heiss und sonnig wars die letzten Tage auch wieder nicht dass da jeden Tag mind. 10 Liter draufgehn....

Übrigens hab ich mir jetzt doch noch eine __ Sumpfdotterblume besorgt, sieh steht noch im Topf (im Vordergrund neben dem Blutweiderich zu sehen). Ich werde aber die Sumpfzone tatsächlich nochmal leer machen, Substrat rein und die Pflanzen direkt einsetzen.


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Hallo Trillian,

der Einlauf vom Bächlein ins Becken sieht mir verdächtig nach Rücklauf aus. Wenn der nicht weit genug übersteht und das Wasser nicht genug Schmackes hat, läuft es unter dem Auslauf ein Stück an der Unterkante zurück und landet so nicht im Becken sondern ausserhalb. Ist ganz häufig die Ursache bei so kleinen Bachläufen.


----------



## Trillian (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Ohjeee,.... das könnte natürlich sein (obwohls jetzt nicht offensichtlich sichtbar ist, aber auch wenn nur ganz wenig zurückläuft, wie heissts so schön, steter Tropfen.....)  Der Rest vom Bachlauf dürfte ok sein, ich hab auch penibel drauf geachtet dass er nirgendwo überläuft oder das Wasser von Steinen abgeleitet wird.
 Was  also tun? Die Pumpe wird nicht mehr Power liefern... vielleicht den Bachlauf anders gestalten? Im Moment ist das so ein halb durchgeschnittenes Alurohr welches man wie eine Ziehharmonika biegen kann.... sieht jetzt auch optisch nicht so toll aus, ließ sich aber bisher mit Steinen ganz gut tarnen. 
Muss mir noch ein paar Bilder von Minibachläufen ansehen ...


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Hi,

kannst Du das nicht noch ein bisschen weiter vorziehen und ein ganz klein wenig weiter runter biegen?


----------



## Trillian (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Sodale, jetzt kann man sagen dass alles fertig ist  Den Bachlauf hab ich nochmal ein bisschen umgebaut und auch wirklich darauf geachtet das nirgendwo etwas danebenläuft und den Auslauf auch nochmal ein bisschen steiler gemacht. Bis jetzt siehts gut aus, kein größerer Wasserverlust mehr! Die Wasserpflanzen scheinen auch gut zu gedeihen ( nur bei der Seerose kann ich es noch nicht wirklich beurteilen.....) 
Rundherum hab ich bepflanzt und am Rand teilweise Kies verteilt. 
Wie findet ihr das Ergebnis?


----------



## kleenerMicha (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Hallo, eurer Mini ist aber auch wunderschön geworden! Gefällt mir besser wie meine Miniteichlandschaft ...


----------



## Trillian (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Hallo kleenerMicha, freut mich dass Dir unsere Pfütze gefällt... aber wie sagt man so schön: das Gras auf der anderen Seite ist immer grüner *lach*
Mir gefällt grundsätzlich auch immer das "andere" besser 
Hier nochmal ein aktuelles Foto, die Seerose kommt so langsam (links unten, es sind schon 2 Blätter an der Oberfläche!)  und die __ Blumenbinse und __ Hechtkraut entwickeln sich wunderbar. Ich hatte ein paar kleinere Muschelblumen eingesetzt, denen gefällts leider nicht so.... sind ziemlich verkümmert  Vielleicht ist es ihnen zu sonnig? Der Teich hat immerhin ca. 6 Stunden Sonne am Tag.... (wenns nicht bewölkt ist natürlich ) Oder das Wasser war noch zu kühl, es fängt ja jetzt erst an richtig warm zu werden.
Und wir haben immer noch ein bisschen Probleme mit dem Wasserverlust. Ich kann leider überhaupt nicht einschätzen obs nicht auch einfach die Verdunstung und somit normal ist...?!! Es sind schon so ca. 10 l am Tag.... Rücklauf kann ich keinen feststellen, allerdings könnte es auch an der Quelle liegen, wenn die Pumpe wegen Bewölkung etwas schwächlich läuft kommt eben nicht das ganze Wasser raus sondern ein Teil tröpfelt daneben....


----------



## Piddel (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Hallo,
eine sehr schöne Mini-Anlage ( besonders die Trockenmauer ringsum ) ist das geworden - gefällt mir...

Habe auch einen ähnlich großen bzw. kleinen Mini als Zweitteich ( Teichfieber ) und bisher fast keinen Wasserverlust außer bei Supersommerwetter halt "normale"  Verdunstung.

Die 10 L am Tag sind definitiv zu viel an Wasserverlust. Das kann m.E. nach keine normale Verdunstung sein und muß andere Ursachen haben.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Piddel


----------



## Trillian (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

hmmm,.... naja, dann liegts wahrscheinlich doch an der Pumpe bzw. Bachlauf....  Nachdem wir den aber unbedingt beibehalten wollen und keine Ursache feststellen geschweige denn beheben können müssen wir wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und es so lassen - und halt täglich nachfüllen  Naja, ich nehme dazu Regenwasser aus der Tonne, solange welches da ist (diesen Sommer ist sie noch nie leergeworden.....)


----------



## Piddel (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Moin,
bervor bei mir alles dicht war, mußte ich auch nachfüllen.
Das "Nachfüllen" nervte mich weil öfters alles im Teich aufgewirbelt wurde und das Wasser bzw. die Unterwasserlandschaft stark eintrübte und es ne Zeit brauchte bis sich alles wieder setzte bzw. klarer wurde.

Würde mich nochmal auf die Suche nach dem Leck machen. Der Aufwand lohnt sich und die Freude am Teich zählt doppelt 

MfG
Piddel


----------



## Trillian (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Hallo!
Neues Jahr, neues Glück  Hier sind aktuelle Bilder von unserem "Mini", wie er sich in der Zwischenzeit eintwickelt hat. Das __ Hechtkraut und die Seerose habe ich in der Tiefgarage überwintert, allerdings war es dort so kalt dass selbst dort das Wasser zugefroren ist (zumindest oberflächlich, ob ganz durch weiß ich nicht). Kommt aber beides sehr gut wieder. 
Die __ Blumenbinse ist im Winter draußen geblieben, hat gut geklappt. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume und der __ Blutweiderich sowieso, die sind fest eingepflanzt. 
Neu ist der Mini-__ Rohrkolben. Die Sumpfdotterblume hatte Knospen, diese sind aber leider braun geworden und alle abgefallen   Woran mag das liegen?

Ansonsten haben wir das Problem mit dem Wasserverlust jetzt einigermaßen im Griff indem wir die Pumpe nur noch auf Solarbetrieb (also kein Akkubetrieb mehr) laufen lassen. Sie hört zwar jetzt bei jeder Wolke gleich auf, dafür ist die "Power" immer gleich, also wird nicht schwächer so wie es im Akkubetrieb war. Denke, der Akkubetrieb war zu schwach und das Wasser ist deshalb zurückgelaufen.


----------



## morrygan (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Der Teich gefällt mir richtig gut! So etwas in der Richtung hätte ich gerne im Vorgarten, wenn es mit dem Haus klappt. Wie hast Du denn das Mäuerchen gebaut? Welcher Stein, welcher Mörtel und wie lang/breit/hoch ist das Gesamtkunstwerk? 

Das mit den braunen Knospen, die dann abfallen, kenne ich von meiner Kletterrose, die den Winter draußen leider nicht überstand. Der Frostschaden war zu hoch, sie bekam ein paar Knospen, die dann aber wie der Rest der Pflanze braun und trocken wurden.  
Die Pflanze ist nun tot. 


Viele Grüße
morrygan


----------



## Trillian (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unser Miniteich mit Minibachlauf und Trockenmauer *

Hallo morrygan, 
freut mich dass Dir unsere Minipfütze gefällt  Das Ganze ist ca. 2mx1,45m groß und an der höchsten Stelle ca. 50cm hoch. Mittleriweile blüht auch vieles und die Seerose bedeckt schon den halben Teich *lach*.
Die Steine für das Mäuerchen sind spezielle Trapezsteine für Trockenmauern, sprich das Ganze ist ohne Mörtel gebaut! Einfach nur Stein auf Stein. Diese gibt es beim toom-Baumarkt (zumindest gab es sie dort letztes Jahr).
Die __ Sumpfdotterblume schaut insgesamt nicht so gut aus, hat nur relativ wenige Blätter bekommen und die sind auch nur ziemlich klein. Mal schaun wie sich sich noch entwickelt. Tot ist sie jedenfalls nicht.....


----------

